# voodoo sound



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm running tweaked 2.0 with imnuts' newest kernel.. Working grey but I have a question..I listen to a lot of music and here lately my voodoo sound app wont go above 0 analog gain? I have it set to go up to +2 gain bit it won't go? Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

go to system>applications>manage applications and clear data for voodoo sound then re-setup your preferences


----------



## sircrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

voodoo does +5 max.

if you have bassboost, it takes away from max vol.

+5 bass boost give you +0 max vol. while +2 bassboost gives you +3 max vol.

Turn bass down to 0 or off, and you can go to +5 volume.


----------

